# Mondio joy.........NOT LOL



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am currently on my worldwide tour of the U.S. southwest mondio trials, and I went to a seminar put on by Neil Wallace. The training techniques he uses will be very helpful for me with my next dog, and some will work with Buko.

When I arrived, I realized that Buko remembered training on this field very well. He was heeling nicely to the gate, and then tried to break and jump the gate....... :-$ He was a bit nuts for sure, and I could describe all the fun things that did not work out for me, but I am trying to get in the right mindset for this weekends trial. LOL

Basically after months of doing just OB work, and lots of it, Buko decided to tell me to go **** myself. I think he got the food refusal both days..........and that was about it.

I have been trying to download the video and somehow some of it is just not there, still trying to figure that out, as I had the food refusal, my one and only success disappear. 

THis should be the link to the video

http//YouTube/watch?v=xdLwtwBjAK0


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdLwtwBjAK0

God I am bad at this stuff.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdLwtwBjAK0
> 
> God I am bad at this stuff.


At least you can get your videos to work..... 
Thanks for sharing Jeff....I think our little plan might work pretty good. \\/


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Jeff,

do DiW in New Mexico on sat...
... or don't trial at all.

friend advise8-[


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This will be the last chance I have to trial for a while, like a long time, so I really cannot mess anything up too bad. I will have plenty of time to fix it.

Besides, it is still a lot of fun to go and see the other dogs working. My ego is on the soccer field, not the trial field : )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool to watch!
How do you teach that perimiter blind search? Looks like Buko used the fence line well. That would come in handy during Thunder's herding adventures.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks, I really enjoyed watching that. The type of dog I like.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I started Buko on the search and bark in the woods where he just had to find the decoy, and I really liked how that has worked out.

That is the first time in his career, training or otherwise that he has not found the decoy. There was no wind at all, and God knows what was happening in his tiny brain that day. Usually, the presence of the judge will be enough to clue him in.

As far as running the perimeter, he does this on his own, looking for the scent cone. Pretty cool when it works. LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

_Usually, the presence of the judge will be enough to clue him in._


I'm not trying to be precocious - not much - but surely the presence of the judge shouldn't be necessary to "clue him in".

Still like the dog and its attitude however.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Jeff,

I will second Lisa's advice on holding off to trial. A lot of bad habits can be formed if they are allowed to make mistakes and get away with it. There is a trial in a month and a half in SA. You can work on the issues you had and have a good showing then.

JMO,
Tim


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The judge stands by the blind, but I do not train that way. Who knows what goes on in his head.

Tim, thanks for the advice, but he has already figured out that he can blow me off the entire trial, as that is what he did both days in Colorado. My scores were absolutely horrible. 

I guess all that OB training we have been doing every night for the past two months or a bit more was for nothing. Personally, until I showed up to Charley's house, I thought he would do quite well.

Unfortunately, all he remembered was your decoy cert. : )

It was obvious from day one. Unfortunately, the decoys that were there from Sunday to thursday could not catch him at a distance, so I did not have the time that I thought I would have to deal with his bitework. He did not take them seriously, to the point where when the attack came in the handler defense he just watched me get hit a couple of times. I guess he likes girls. LOL All that aside, he was just way to high in drive. I am thinking that I need to start getting dogs titled a lot faster. Buko is out there re-inventing the wheel for ****s sake.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Have Fun!
and good luck\\/


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Good luck! 

I will save any ribbing until I see how Villier and I do in our first FR trial next month.

Lisa


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It was obvious from day one. Unfortunately, the decoys that were there from Sunday to thursday could not catch him at a distance, so I did not have the time that I thought I would have to deal with his bitework. He did not take them seriously, to the point where when the attack came in the handler defense he just watched me get hit a couple of times. I guess he likes girls. LOL .


Funny you mention that, one time I put one of my girlfriends in the suit to be a second decoy for a MR defense prior to trial. She whacked me hard but Feist just stood there...by the time she convinced him he really could bite a girl she had nearly knocked my block off. Luckily, we have a girl decoy on her way to San Antonio as we speak.

Good boy Buko, no biting girls. Jeff, you better be careful not to date any psycho stalker types!

Lisa


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Probably one of the ones I was mentioning. Useless. LOL


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Cool to watch!
> How do you teach that perimiter blind search? Looks like Buko used the fence line well. That would come in handy during Thunder's herding adventures.


I don't know how it would work for herding but how we are training the blind search for Ring up here is the same basic foundation that you'd use to teach the 'Revere' in SchH. 

Bob the difference between SchH and Ring with the blind search the dogs can run it any way as long as it is done depending on the size of the field. From the rulebook up to 3,000 square meters of field = 2 minutes; from 3,000 to 4,000 square meters of field = 2 minutes and 30 seconds; and from 4,000 to 5,000 square meters of field = 3 minutes.

The search turns into a hold and bark, and once the handler comes to the blind the judge signals the decoy to escape that happens with the decoy shooting the gun as he escapes. The dog gets combat and on the horn signal of the judge. The handler outs the dog and the dog has to automatically guard. There is 3 escape attempts before the dog brings the decoy into the presentation ring then the decoy is disarmed the dog is recalled and the exercise is over. 

Here is a video of a search and escort training http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuMa4-PJ3o4


We start it off by utilizing the decoy in the closest blind. The handler and dog go off the field in a off field blind and then the decoy goes in the close blind field. 

We place the dog pointing to blind and let him go once he finds the decoy it becomes a bark and hold. The decoy retrieves the dog either after a escape attempt or not and repeats the exercise with the next further blind and so on and so on. 

Some dogs like Jeff says clue in on the Judge stands by blind where the decoy is hidden. Or some dogs find the decoy by the scent cone, others run like freakozoids until they run over the decoy in the blind. Then I've seen dogs run the blinds and keep going back to the palisade thinking it is a blind and have time run out!! Doh!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I started Buko on the search and bark in the woods where he just had to find the decoy, and I really liked how that has worked out.
> 
> That is the first time in his career, training or otherwise that he has not found the decoy. There was no wind at all, and God knows what was happening in his tiny brain that day. Usually, the presence of the judge will be enough to clue him in.
> 
> As far as running the perimeter, he does this on his own, looking for the scent cone. Pretty cool when it works. LOL


Sounds just like some SAR training. 
Makes sense that a dog would naturally use a fence line in an enclosed area.
With Schutzhund, my problem is sending a scent trained dog to an empty blind. If it's down wind and empty, I'm ******! 
With two blinds it was no biggie. For my SCH II he ran blind 3, found it emppty and went straigh to 6, which was up wind of him at the time.
I'm going for his III in a couple of weeks and have resorted to hanging tugs in all the blinds. With a reward it's finally clicking and I'm skipping every other blind. 
Of course on regualr training days we have a helper with a sleeve in every blind. He figured that out really fast and started skipping the empty (unscented) ones.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> I don't know how it would work for herding but how we are training the blind search for Ring up here is the same basic foundation that you'd use to teach the 'Revere' in SchH.
> 
> Bob the difference between SchH and Ring with the blind search the dogs can run it any way as long as it is done depending on the size of the field. From the rulebook up to 3,000 square meters of field = 2 minutes; from 3,000 to 4,000 square meters of field = 2 minutes and 30 seconds; and from 4,000 to 5,000 square meters of field = 3 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
I'd like the idea of a dog being able to run the blinds anyway he wants. My dog uses his nose to a disadvantage with Schutzhund. Down wind from an empty blind and he had no interest in it at all. 
Even if I don't know which blind is empty he clues me in fast. 
As I told Jeff, I'm finally getting him to run all of them now by planting tugs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I used to hang things to make the dog look up as he went by the empty blind, makes for a better picture.

I also had the dog running the blinds (all 6) before using a helper. If I saw the dog doing really well, I would yell good, and throw a tennis ball. My early "marking" experience, before I knew it had a name. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Pretty much what I'm doing now. I only live 15-20 mins from the field so when I go there on my own I plant the blinds. The ones I leave empty will get a "YES" and the reward from me.
Only thing I'm not getting on my own is his not always going around the blinds. Does great with helpers who do a runaway out the other side. Just haven't figured that on my own. 
I figure that if he comes out the same side then that should tell the judge he took a good look and didn't need to go all the way around.........Now I just gotta convince the judge of that. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Have you tried marking as he went in, and rewarding with a ball on the far side ? ? ? ?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Crap yeah I forgot we plant the blinds too. We usually plant the placement object with the ball not all the time but random so the dog is always guessing. When the dog goes and downs on the placement mat and plays with the ball we go in and tug. 

When the decoy is available then the dog gets the biggest plaything EVER in the blind. Then when the dog is sent has a lot of interest and drive to explore every blind even when it is just a placement mat and ball. Keep 'em guessing and their brains working!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I'd like the idea of a dog being able to run the blinds anyway he wants. My dog uses his nose to a disadvantage with Schutzhund. Down wind from an empty blind and he had no interest in it at all.
> Even if I don't know which blind is empty he clues me in fast.
> As I told Jeff, I'm finally getting him to run all of them now by planting tugs.



That's one of the reasons why I chose Ring to train in over SchH was the blind search to me is more natural for the dog. It becomes more onus on the dog to do the task at hand. It becomes not just how you train it for form and control like in SchH. But the dog then uses what nature gave him/her to do it. Whether it be a combination of nose, eyes, ears, brain and legs. 

What about hanging a larger tug in the blind Bob? You know off the top tip of the blind so the dog has to look up and express interest so you can go in and take the tug down and tug with him. Would that work with this particular dog?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Have you tried marking as he went in, and rewarding with a ball on the far side ? ? ? ?


 
Getting him to the other side is the trick. He always wants to double back on his own path. Doesn't matter if he's found a tug or not. 

Steve Lepic sent me a pm with a simple answer. Teach him to go around something simple and narrow lik a telephone pole or a tree. His head will be out the other side before he's completely "in" there and I can mark and show the reward to get him comming around.
This dog is extreamly easy to train. It's just the turd on the other end of his leash that tries to make things to complicated. :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I know the "turd" feeling quite well. LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

From one "turd" to another then=P~ 

Both Jeff's and Steven's ideas are good. Teaching the dog to go around a tree, post, etc. so that he does it on command is always good even after learning the "Revier". Some use this for the Sendaway.

How far away are you from the "hide" when you do it? If you start off pretty close and give him the command, it should give you time to get to the other side as he picks up his ball and you can call him to you.

Some place the dog in "down" position on one side of the "hide", give the command and call him to them when he has the ball. Others start off with the dog on a line. 

I teach with the bite roll on the far side and call him "hier" and then afterwards I have the bite roll so he learns go round and the reward is with me but I'm thinking of going back to putting it in the hide up to the trial so that he doesn't stop looking in.

I know someone who places the hides nearer together than at a trial so he has more control over the dog. It's an obedience exercise in the end but can backfire if too much pressure is used, depending on the dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

THEN AGAIN, you could just stop wasting time with this foolish sch bullshit and start doing Mondio. That would really put to the test the positive method of training. LOL

C'mon, these idiots actually think that the b&h shows a dogs character. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Dang, Mr. Oehlsen, u gonna tell me I do Mondioring. Why you not tell me long, long time ago.

Schutzhund is BS? Why you not tell me. I stop, honest *****!!

You tell me how Mondioring works, yes!! I 2 very good dawgs.............


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I tol yu long time ago.

yu not lisen

yu tu tupid fo Mondio.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Didn't get to it today. Hopefully tomorrow.
I've been just putting him on a down at one blind then going to center line and giving a :Thunder,here, revier". He has no problem goint TO the blind just not going around without a helper doing a runaround. 
Without a helper I'm going to go back to basicks and go closer using a tree, etc untill he gets it. 
He's a smart dog. It's just a matter of me conveying the right message. 

Jeff, I've alread had to dumb down my young dog for his H&B. He just wanted to eat whoever is in there. 
Now his H&B is getting "pretty". :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I tol yu long time ago.
> 
> yu not lisen
> 
> yu tu tupid fo Mondio.


2ys u r 2ys ub icur 2ys 4 me


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just an FYI
I did a couple of "revier's" around two of the trees in my yard with a marker and reward. Worked beautifully! Being able to see his head almost immediately after he went to the tree made it so easy. 
I then took a quick run by the field and did the same close up. Then did 3 blinds before a mark and reward. BINGO!
Thunder just seems to pick up everything easily...once I figure out WTF I'm doing. 
Thanks Steve and all for the suggestions.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just an FYI
> I did a couple of "revier's" around two of the trees in my yard with a marker and reward. Worked beautifully! Being able to see his head almost immediately after he went to the tree made it so easy.
> I then took a quick run by the field and did the same close up. Then did 3 blinds before a mark and reward. BINGO!
> Thunder just seems to pick up everything easily...once I figure out WTF I'm doing.
> Thanks Steve and all for the suggestions.


This video helped me out in teaching my dog to go around things on command:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0E6PD6QgXFU


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Ian!
Ivan B is da man!


----------

